# Looking for feedback on my exercise routine



## watching (Jun 20, 2018)

I'd like some feedback on my routine. I've been doing it since Monday so far, and I feel good physically, I can tell it's a challenge but I'm not exhausted either. I did my best to incorporate my MA material as a form of cardio too.
I don't do it all at once but usually half in the morning and half later on in the day or evening.
My goal is to get better cardio endurance and lose 12 pounds/build lean muscle and burn fat.
Anything else I should be incorporating? I'm not in the greatest shape so I know this doesn't seem like much exercise but, it's a challenge to me at my level right now.
Thanks everyone.
PS I've also been eating healthier for a while now and I drink almost a gallon of water most days and I stretch after my morning workout.


----------



## watching (Jun 20, 2018)

Can you all view the file I uploaded?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 20, 2018)

watching said:


> Can you all view the file I uploaded?


Nope


----------



## watching (Jun 20, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Nope


damn it... I uploaded it twice I thought


----------



## drop bear (Jun 20, 2018)

Anyway. Plus one minus one.

Keep adding some sort of activity you don't normally do. And keep removing some sort of crap food you normally eat.


----------



## pdg (Jun 21, 2018)

watching said:


> My goal is to get better cardio endurance and lose 12 pounds/build lean muscle



I've said it before, and I'll say it again 

Ignore the 12lb weight loss. Disregard it entirely. Throw your scales out the window then go and hit them with a hammer. Then bury them. Then dig them up and set fire to them. Then bury them again.

I do have an actual reason for this, I'm not just being silly here...

If your goal is to hit a weight then that's all fine and dandy, but you also want to build better muscle tone - which is fundamentally at odds with pure weight loss.

Fat is light. Fat doesn't hold water.

Muscle fibres are heavier than fat cells for the same volume, they also hold water which makes them even heavier.

You may be looking at what a BMI chart says, or remembering what you weighed at some point in the past - stop it.

BMI charts are only good for absolutely average build people who do little exercise. A lot of professional rugby players are theoretically morbidly obese if you only take height and weight into account.

If it's what you used to weigh - how was your muscle tone at that point?

So, you could put in all the effort, build the muscle and burn the fat but your scales will be saying that you've lost no weight, or even gained.

It's a self defeating way of tracking progress, unless all you're doing is cutting.

As a personal example compared to 3 ish years ago - my fitness has improved (so cardio is better), I've lost 2" off my waist measurement, I feel better in myself, I have more coordination and control.

I'm heavier.



So, ditch the scales.

Equip yourself instead with a mirror, and maybe a tape measure.





Edit to add: your bones will be getting denser too, which also adds weight...


----------



## pdg (Jun 21, 2018)

watching said:


> Can you all view the file I uploaded?



Oh, and no.

There are no attachments on your post.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 21, 2018)

I know it’s tough at first but keep it up. It’ll get easier then you’ll need to increase the intensity of your workouts.

Don’t fuss about your weight just yet. Just keep focusing on your cardio. As Pdg said, it’s self defeating to focus solely on weight alone. Do take a measure of your body parts and record it so that you can keep track of your progress.

Good luck!


----------



## jobo (Jun 21, 2018)

pdg said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again
> 
> Ignore the 12lb weight loss. Disregard it entirely. Throw your scales out the window then go and hit them with a hammer. Then bury them. Then dig them up and set fire to them. Then bury them again.
> 
> ...


I'd agree entirely with this ∆∆∆∆.

But then add, whilst your goals are not really contradictory, a good exercise program will do all three to varying amounts, the exercises that are best for each and different from each other, so you need to prioritize them and then focus on one specific goal, , you can  change it round in two or three months.

People become demotivated, if they are putting lots of time\effort in and not seeing much in the way of results, so what you measure , how you measure it and what you view as success is vitally important to you continuing to give your all.

Generally it's better to start, with increase in performance as your main goal,( Not just cardio but everthing,ie faster, stronger Higher further,longer) as if your starting from a low base, your more or less guaranteed to see good improvements in the short term which will Boost your desire to do more.

Post up your program it's not that hard to watch a file, and which if your three goals are most important to you


----------



## pdg (Jun 21, 2018)

A little additional info about using weight as a goal...

There are situations where what I said above isn't entirely applicable.

One of those is if you're grossly overweight due to fat.

The target mentioned of 12lb doesn't say that to me though, 12lb really isn't a lot (it's roughly about what I've gained while getting slimmer for instance).

If however the goal was to lose 120+lb say, then yeah, attack the weight first - that's carrying around nearly an extra person...

If you're a shade flabby here and there, a bit of a belly and that sort of thing, then weight shouldn't be a motivator if you're also wanting to add/tone muscle.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 21, 2018)

watching said:


> I'd like some feedback on my routine. I've been doing it since Monday so far, and I feel good physically, I can tell it's a challenge but I'm not exhausted either. I did my best to incorporate my MA material as a form of cardio too.
> I don't do it all at once but usually half in the morning and half later on in the day or evening.
> My goal is to get better cardio endurance and lose 12 pounds/build lean muscle and burn fat.
> Anything else I should be incorporating? I'm not in the greatest shape so I know this doesn't seem like much exercise but, it's a challenge to me at my level right now.
> ...





watching said:


> Can you all view the file I uploaded?


No joy.


----------



## jobo (Jun 21, 2018)

watching said:


> I'd like some feedback on my routine. I've been doing it since Monday so far, and I feel good physically, I can tell it's a challenge but I'm not exhausted either. I did my best to incorporate my MA material as a form of cardio too.
> I don't do it all at once but usually half in the morning and half later on in the day or evening.
> My goal is to get better cardio endurance and lose 12 pounds/build lean muscle and burn fat.
> Anything else I should be incorporating? I'm not in the greatest shape so I know this doesn't seem like much exercise but, it's a challenge to me at my level right now.
> ...


Nd I'm not at all sure a gallon of water a day is all that healthy, even allowing that a U.S. Gallon is a couple of pInts short of a proper gallon, your likely to end up with a water inDuced beer belly,And reduced electrolyte,,, if thirsty drink, if not dont,  two or even three pints is plenty unless you walking across a desert

Not thirsty and clearIsh wee, equally good hydration


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 21, 2018)

jobo said:


> Nd I'm not at all sure a gallon of water a day is all that healthy, even allowing that a U.S. Gallon is a couple of pInts short of a proper gallon, your likely to end up with a water inDuced beer belly,And reduced electrolyte,,, if thirsty drink, if not dont,  two or even three pints is plenty unless you walking across a desert
> 
> Not thirsty and clearIsh wee, equally good hydration


It surprises me as well but the FDA and most other professional organizations recommend 8 glasses/pints per day which is a U.S. gallon. But that would include all liquids (except alcohol)  per day.


----------



## jobo (Jun 21, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> It surprises me as well but the FDA and most other professional organizations recommend 8 glasses/pints per day which is a U.S. gallon. But that would include all liquids (except alcohol)  per day.


This is why then invented the metric syatemr, a U.S. Gallon is 6UK pints, of 3/4 of a UK gallon, however that's still a he'll of a lot of water and far more than most people need,

There been some think of an exposure in the UK press about GOVernment web siTESrecommending similar amounts, with eminent dr,saying it's based on no science at all or worse studies paid for by the bottled water industry,

Your either dehydrated or your not, I your not what ever amount your drinking is sufficiently,you need enough to replenish what you lose through sweat, what goes through drinking diuretics, and enough to flush the toxins out of your system, that's a he'll of a lot less than a gallon, unless your drinking tons of alcohol and sweating buckets. clear wee and your fine

If can actually be dangerous, as when you sweat a lot, you lose sodium, when you drink a lot of water you dilute the sodium you have left, which can make you I'll or even dead. Sports drinks that have electrolyte( salt) in them are far better for you or excersise refreshment, or just put plenty of salt on your fries, an argument I've been having first with my mother and then my other half for years, put some flipping salt in the veg will you, it's good for you


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 22, 2018)

jobo said:


> This is why then invented the metric syatemr, a U.S. Gallon is 6UK pints, of 3/4 of a UK gallon, however that's still a he'll of a lot of water and far more than most people need,
> 
> There been some think of an exposure in the UK press about GOVernment web siTESrecommending similar amounts, with eminent dr,saying it's based on no science at all or worse studies paid for by the bottled water industry,
> 
> ...


Trust me in the southeast and deep south U.S. regions, a gallon it fine and sometimes not enough.


----------



## jobo (Jun 22, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Trust me in the southeast and deep south U.S. regions, a gallon it fine and sometimes not enough.


You possible didn't read my post,? If you replenishing water list through sweat, a) a gallon of faR to much, no one sweats a gallon a day unless they are running a marathon or some such long strenuous excersise and b) it's harmful to replace lost electrolyte with Pure water if you are sweating profusely,

a significant amount of distance runners are found to have dangerously low,sodium levels through a )_sweating and b) drinking lotsofwater, which is possibly why they keep falling over near the finish line

However if they are living on fries and burgers with a high sodium content, they will probably be ok, the more health obsessed you are over diet, the more of a problem it can be. But it's wrong to just suggest a blanket amount is required with no notice of climate , diet or activity levels


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 22, 2018)

jobo said:


> You possible didn't read my post,? If you replenishing water list through sweat, a) a gallon of faR to much, no one sweats a gallon a day unless they are running a marathon or some such long strenuous excersise and b) it's harmful to replace lost electrolyte with Pure water if you are sweating profusely,
> 
> a significant amount of distance runners are found to have dangerously low,sodium levels through a )_sweating and b) drinking lotsofwater, which is possibly why they keep falling over near the finish line
> 
> However if they are living on fries and burgers with a high sodium content, they will probably be ok, the more health obsessed you are over diet, the more of a problem it can be. But it's wrong to just suggest a blanket amount is required with no notice of climate , diet or activity levels


The average person will lose 25 to 50 ounces of fluid per hour when exercising. It is much easier than you think to sweat a gallon  of water in a day. Try putting an asphalt shingle roof on a house in 100 degree weather.


----------



## jobo (Jun 22, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> The average person will lose 25 to 50 ounces of fluid per hour when exercising. It is much easier than you think to sweat a gallon  of water in a day. Try putting an asphalt shingle roof on a house in 100 degree weather.


That's a meaningless statistic, which average person exactly and what sort of EXCERSICE ? Someone who is AGGRESSIVLY exERCISING can shiFT about a litre an hour, the AVERAGE person can't aggressively exercise for an hour, they certainly canT do so for 4hours which would be required to go through a gallon of fluid,

But my point still remains if you are,supER fit and manage to aggressively pursue exercise for 4hours ,and manage to shift your gallon, do NOT dRINK water to replenish the lOST fluid or you will make your self ill,

The guidance applies to all, in all climates, if you can make a case for a roofer in a heat wave in Alabama, that DOESNT make the guidance right for peoples who work in offices in alaska and don't exercise, or people who work in AC, offices in Alabama for that matter


----------



## watching (Jun 22, 2018)

pdg said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again
> 
> Ignore the 12lb weight loss. Disregard it entirely. Throw your scales out the window then go and hit them with a hammer. Then bury them. Then dig them up and set fire to them. Then bury them again.
> 
> ...


I wish it was that easy. But I have a specific number I want to weigh because that's when I feel the best about my body.


----------



## jobo (Jun 22, 2018)

watching said:


> I wish it was that easy. But I have a specific number I want to weigh because that's when I feel the best about my body.


As Pdg,said that's silly, If as is quite possible in say 12/ 18, months you replace 12lbs of fat with 12 pounds of muscle, you are going to weigh the same, but your body will look completely different, nice flat belly and big shoulders, you will undoubtedly feel better about you body at that point,,,


----------



## pdg (Jun 22, 2018)

watching said:


> I wish it was that easy. But I have a specific number I want to weigh because that's when I feel the best about my body.



If that's really the case then you'll have to ditch the exercise instead - or at least the muscle concetrated parts of it.

Here's something for you to mull over:




 

Bear in mind, the muscle (meat) on the scales is going to be relatively dry - add a living amount of blood and water and you can chop probably a third off that.



Still really looking at a meaningless number?


----------



## jobo (Jun 22, 2018)

jobo said:


> As Pdg,said that's silly, If as is quite possible in say 12/ 18, months you replace 12lbs of fat with 12 pounds of muscle, you are going to weigh the same, but your body will look completely different, nice flat belly and big shoulders, you will undoubtedly feel better about you body at that point,,,



If you want a meaningful weight measure, they go on a machine that measures the % of body fat you have, then go back Every 3 months and measure it again


----------



## watching (Jun 22, 2018)

jobo said:


> If you want a meaningful weight measure, they go on a machine that measures the % of body fat you have, then go back Every 3 months and measure it again


Well, I am also very short. So although 12 pounds doesn't sound like much, it makes a big difference on someone my height.


----------



## Buka (Jun 22, 2018)

watching said:


> Well, I am also very short. So although 12 pounds doesn't sound like much, it makes a big difference on someone my height.



Do your feet reach the ground? Then you're tall enough.


----------



## jobo (Jun 22, 2018)

watching said:


> Well, I am also very short. So although 12 pounds doesn't sound like much, it makes a big difference on someone my height.


this obsession. With a specific but completely arbitrary target weight, is wide spread, its body completion that this issue not how much you weigh.

a good few years ago i went to th,docs and,at 511 200 lbs he,told me i was obese,i certainly didn't look so though i was in 38' waist pants, i looked thinish,

i went back about two years later, i had 34 pants on, was 6.1tall( id straighten some spine curvature out) with big shoulders and,arm and visible,Abs and 200 lbs and he said still over weight i see ? I looked like a completely different person, i lift d my t shirt to show must. Abs, with a puzzled expression, but he was having non of it, the computer said fat, so i got a,sheet on healthy diet and the benefits of 20 mins light walks and when home


----------



## pdg (Jun 22, 2018)

watching said:


> Well, I am also very short. So although 12 pounds doesn't sound like much, it makes a big difference on someone my height.



You're not getting what I'm saying (or what Jobo is saying)...

If you "gain lean muscle and lose fat" you'll be slimmer, but quite possibly heavier.

Eating better will help lose fat.

Exercising will help lose fat.

Exercising will build muscle (a bit or a lot) - muscle is heavier than fat.

Ergo - BUILDING MUSCLE AND LOSING FAT MAY MAKE YOU HEAVIER.

If you are really going to carry on focusing on weight then I'll bet your plan (irrespective of the fact I haven't seen it) is entirely unsuitable.

If you are really going to carry on focusing on weight, I have a different plan for you:

Walk for 20 minutes per day.
Go on a "beach body" diet.

That's it - nothing more.

High intensity exercise will make you build muscle (which is heavier than fat) and you may never be the weight you want.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 22, 2018)

jobo said:


> That's a meaningless statistic, which average person exactly and what sort of EXCERSICE ? Someone who is AGGRESSIVLY exERCISING can shiFT about a litre an hour, the AVERAGE person can't aggressively exercise for an hour, they certainly canT do so for 4hours which would be required to go through a gallon of fluid,
> 
> But my point still remains if you are,supER fit and manage to aggressively pursue exercise for 4hours ,and manage to shift your gallon, do NOT dRINK water to replenish the lOST fluid or you will make your self ill,
> 
> The guidance applies to all, in all climates, if you can make a case for a roofer in a heat wave in Alabama, that DOESNT make the guidance right for peoples who work in offices in alaska and don't exercise, or people who work in AC, offices in Alabama for that matter


Exactly, that is why it is an average statistic.


----------



## watching (Jun 22, 2018)

I do want to build lean muscle and lose fat, but I also want to weigh less overall. I feel like it's possible because I used to weigh 119 pounds and was strong and not flabby. I want to get down to 125 pounds while becoming less flabby and stronger. I'm only 5'1 and a half, so that weight goal is a healthy one, not underweight by any means. Right now I am 136 pounds and have too much fat In some areas.
So I've been working out every day and not eating anything unhealthy and eating small portions. I will try to figure out how to post my workout routine and I'd really like to know if the exercises I'm doing can help me build lean muscle. I am assuming if I build lean muscle while maintaining a calorie deficit, I can also lose weight?


----------



## watching (Jun 22, 2018)

jobo said:


> this obsession. With a specific but completely arbitrary target weight, is wide spread, its body completion that this issue not how much you weigh.
> 
> a good few years ago i went to th,docs and,at 511 200 lbs he,told me i was obese,i certainly didn't look so though i was in 38' waist pants, i looked thinish,
> 
> i went back about two years later, i had 34 pants on, was 6.1tall( id straighten some spine curvature out) with big shoulders and,arm and visible,Abs and 200 lbs and he said still over weight i see ? I looked like a completely different person, i lift d my t shirt to show must. Abs, with a puzzled expression, but he was having non of it, the computer said fat, so i got a,sheet on healthy diet and the benefits of 20 mins light walks and when home


I understand that I guess but I don't want to be considered fat. I hate feeling and looking fat. and when I am less flabby I can feel my martial arts improving because I am lighter and faster.


----------



## watching (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## watching (Jun 22, 2018)

I understand this routine isn't all that intense but it gets me sweaty and out of breath. So I figured once it becomes easier, I will intensify and increase certain things.


----------



## watching (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh and 1-3 days I also go to class, so that adds another workout on those days.


----------



## jobo (Jun 22, 2018)

watching said:


> I understand this routine isn't all that intense but it gets me sweaty and out of breath. So I figured once it becomes easier, I will intensify and increase certain things.


ok lwlets forget the weight. v fat loss debate. If losing weight is your priority, then do your exercises they are fine, but you won't exercise. 12lbs off in the short term, your not fit enough. To do it hard enough for long enough to make significant holes in your fat store. Though they will certainly help you along

you need. To go on a proper calorie controlled diet weight watchers, say or any that have a realistic goal for loss of about a lb a,week

then by the end of September you will be a) considerably fitter than you are now and b) your ideal weight,then we can look at your next priority


----------



## watching (Jun 22, 2018)

jobo said:


> ok lwlets forget the weight. v fat loss debate. If losing weight is your priority, then do your exercises they are fine, but you won't exercise. 12lbs off in the short term, your not fit enough. To do it hard enough for long enough to make significant holes in your fat store. Though they will certainly help you along
> 
> you need. To go on a proper calorie controlled diet weight watchers, say or any that have a realistic goal for loss of about a lb a,week
> 
> then by the end of September you will be a) considerably fitter than you are now and b) your ideal weight,then we can look at your next priority


Do you mean my routine is not enough exercise? Today and yesterday I did some extra stuff. I guess what I wrote down is more like a baseline - what I absolutely make sure to do each day. But I'm not just sitting on the couch the rest of the day, I'm staying fairly avtive.


----------



## jobo (Jun 22, 2018)

watching said:


> Do you mean my routine is not enough exercise? Today and yesterday I did some extra stuff. I guess what I wrote down is more like a baseline - what I absolutely make sure to do each day. But I'm not just sitting on the couch the rest of the day, I'm staying fairly avtive.


Yes and no, it's one of life's many unfairness that only very fit USSualy thin people can exercise sufficiently to lose significant amounts of weight, in a short time frame, they end up eating loads so they don't get even thinner than they are.

No one at your level of fitness can shift 13lbs of fat in three months by exercise alone, the differeanc between your exercises and sitting on the coach watching telly is probably 200 CALories an hour, That's if you were actually doing a hour of hard exercise which your not, so Say 100 calories  per session, that's 600 a weeI or two small chocolate bars worth. A lb of fat is 3500 worth of calories, so that's Five weeks to shift one pound through excersisE alone, whilst you are still eating the same amount that made you fat in the First place, so every think you lose you out back on again.

If you were say going on three hour brisk Hill walks or cycling 20 miles at speed, you may actually be able to put a dent in it, but your not, your skipping for 10 minets,

If you want to hit your targetweight any time soon, DIET


----------



## watching (Jun 22, 2018)

jobo said:


> Yes and no, it's one of life's many unfairness that only very fit USSualy thin people can exercise sufficiently to lose significant amounts of weight, in a short time frame, they end up eating loads so they don't get even thinner than they are.
> 
> No one at your level of fitness can shift 13lbs of fat in three months by exercise alone, the differeanc between your exercises and sitting on the coach watching telly is probably 200 CALories an hour, That's if you were actually doing a hour of hard exercise which your not, so Say 100 calories  per session, that's 600 a weeI or two small chocolate bars worth. A lb of fat is 3500 worth of calories, so that's Five weeks to shift one pound through excersisE alone, whilst you are still eating the same amount that made you fat in the First place, so every think you lose you out back on again.
> 
> ...


Oh I guess I should have brought that up. I have also changed what I eat and how much. I most certainly have a calorie deficit every day and don't eat crappy food, when I do eat. So it's that exercise, plus going to karate, and whatever other activities I do throughout the day on top of a calorie deficit.


----------



## jobo (Jun 23, 2018)

watching said:


> Oh I guess I should have brought that up. I have also changed what I eat and how much. I most certainly have a calorie deficit every day and don't eat crappy food, when I do eat. So it's that exercise, plus going to karate, and whatever other activities I do throughout the day on top of a calorie deficit.


Well try it then! If your already doing this, you should be seeing weight loss at circa a Pound a week, My feelings are your better off with a diet that's been designed by a nutritionist and tested by millions rather than one you've made up yourself. But the proOf is in the pudding as they say.

Much more than that and it's no probably not fat your losing, rather muscle/ lean tissue less than that and it's clearly not working well or at all.

Report back

Nb, stop drinking so much water, water retention isNt going to help weight loss any


----------



## Buka (Jun 23, 2018)

Watching....you go, girl.


----------



## pdg (Jun 23, 2018)

Buka said:


> Watching....you go, girl.



I just realised I may have come across as a bit negative.

That wasn't the intent - I'm fully supportive of the effort 

I was just hoping to somewhat temper the expectation of a target weight


----------



## Rice Nachos (Jun 23, 2018)

Since you're asking for feedback from random internet strangers, here's my contribution.

Your plan seems sensible. As jobo said, diet is the big mover of weight (up and down). Try not to lose weight too fast; 1% of bodyweight per week is a common standard. Keep your expectations low for muscle gain while you are "cutting" as the bodybuilders etc. put it. Once you've hit your target weight, you should revisit your goals (e.g., if you still want to add muscle). 

Whatever you do, make sure it includes "elbow sandwich" and "front chicken kick."


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 23, 2018)

You’re doing great! Stay focused on slow & steady.

Good luck!


----------



## watching (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Obviously, I don't want to be losing much muscle when I am losing weight. That's why I made sure to have a day of weights and other days of


Rice Nachos said:


> Since you're asking for feedback from random internet strangers, here's my contribution.
> 
> Your plan seems sensible. As jobo said, diet is the big mover of weight (up and down). Try not to lose weight too fast; 1% of bodyweight per week is a common standard. Keep your expectations low for muscle gain while you are "cutting" as the bodybuilders etc. put it. Once you've hit your target weight, you should revisit your goals (e.g., if you still want to add muscle).
> 
> Whatever you do, make sure it includes "elbow sandwich" and "front chicken kick."


That makes sense. So first, lose weight, then focus more on the muscle building. I'm just. hoping to make my thighs and hips a bit smaller too.


----------



## watching (Jun 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 23, 2018)

Losing weight is all about constant self-assessment.  Increasing physical activity and intensity, and eating and drinking right.  People sometimes loose sight of what they’re drinking.  Other than water, beverages have calories too.

Ask any competent personal trainer, and they’ll tell you proper diet is far more important than exercise.  That doesn’t mean exercise is insignificant by any means; it means that no matter how hard you work out, if you’re not eating right, you’re not going to get the results you’re looking for.  You can only work out so hard for so long and so often before you overdo it.

If you’re using a scale as your guideline, be consistent with using it.  Just getting on a scale whenever the mood strikes you isn’t going to tell you anything significant.  What you wear, how much you ate and drank, etc. prior to getting on the scale all impacts what that scale’s going to say.  The best way to do it is to weigh yourself first thing in the morning, right after you’ve gone to the bathroom and without any clothes on.  That way there’s minimal variation.  A great example of it is I was working on losing weight several years ago.  I weighed myself like I described above, and I weighed 198 lbs.  That number sticks out because it was the first time I was under 200 lbs in about 15 years.  I got dressed, ate breakfast, and went to my doctor for my annual physical about an hour later.  I was 209 lbs.  Clothes and shoes; keys, cell phone, and wallet in my pockets; and a light breakfast and a few pints of water in my stomach all added up in the hour and a half in between weigh ins.  I didn’t realistically gain 11 lbs in an hour and a half.  Same thing happened a few months ago, only I wasn’t trying to lose weight; I was 16 lbs heavier at 4:00 pm than 7:30 am.  And yes, my scale is pretty accurate.

What’s a far better indicator is body fat percentage if you can get someone knowledgeable to do it.  The next best thing is to measure yourself at specific places.  Use anatomical landmarks and be consistent.


----------



## watching (Jun 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Losing weight is all about constant self-assessment.  Increasing physical activity and intensity, and eating and drinking right.  People sometimes loose sight of what they’re drinking.  Other than water, beverages have calories too.
> 
> Ask any competent personal trainer, and they’ll tell you proper diet is far more important than exercise.  That doesn’t mean exercise is insignificant by any means; it means that no matter how hard you work out, if you’re not eating right, you’re not going to get the results you’re looking for.  You can only work out so hard for so long and so often before you overdo it.
> 
> ...



I become really obsessive with the scale so I only use it like you said, first thing in the morning. I've also noticed like a 4-5lb weight fluctuation between morning and evening when I have weighed myself multiple times in the same day.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't think you should ever weigh in. But If you really feel the need to weigh yourself, weigh yourself only in the morning before you eat or drink anything, and weigh yourself naked. This way you have a benchmark for your progress. Weigh in's should be consistent.
And remember...I'm 'watching' you


----------



## jobo (Jun 26, 2018)

watching said:


> I become really obsessive with the scale so I only use it like you said, first thing in the morning. I've also noticed like a 4-5lb weight fluctuation between morning and evening when I have weighed myself multiple times in the same day.


That will be the gallon of water your drinking


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 26, 2018)

Tames D said:


> I don't think you should ever weigh in. But If you really feel the need to weigh yourself, weigh yourself only in the morning before you eat or drink anything, and weigh yourself naked. This way you have a benchmark for your progress. Weigh in's should be consistent.
> And remember...I'm 'watching' you


Weighing in isn’t inherently bad.  It’s one part of the puzzle, not the be all, end all a lot of people make it out to be.

If you’re using it in conjunction with monitoring your strength gains and/or losses, body fat percentage, etc. it’s a great tool.  

I was paying close attention to my scale several years back.  I was working out pretty hard and eating right.  My clothes kept getting smaller, but my weight on the scale was only fluctuating within about 3 pounds.  What did that tell me?  I was losing body fat and gaining muscle.  All my strength training exercises increased and got easier - amount of pull-ups, push-ups, dips, etc.

The scale gives honest feedback like all other measurements and statistics do. The catch is you need to know how to interpret the feedback, just like every other data set.  It can easily help you determine if what you’re doing is working or not if you’re using the correctly and in conjunction with other relevant data.

Regardless of what ANY means of assessing the effects of exercise tell you, the most important important one is how you feel.  If you’re consistently feeling better physically and emotionally, you’re accomplishing your goals. If you’re over-tired, hurtling (not normal soreness and fatigue), etc., something’s off, regardless of the data.


----------



## jobo (Jun 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Weighing in isn’t inherently bad.  It’s one part of the puzzle, not the be all, end all a lot of people make it out to be.
> 
> If you’re using it in conjunction with monitoring your strength gains and/or losses, body fat percentage, etc. it’s a great tool.
> 
> ...


People went through the body composition thing eArlier in the thread, the oP, is not accepting of it as a concept, having picked an arbitrary weigh She want to achieve, in order to be " not fat"

OP, science time, fat goes on very very slowly and comes off very slowly, nothing on earth will speed it up Drastically, other than putting yourself in to ketosis, which is not a nice place to be,,,,, realistically, you looking at loOsing an ounce oZ or two a day,. that's a couple of thimble full

Mean while your body weight is fluctuating by several pounds, day to day hour to hour, it's impossible to measure weight loss everyday, even if you are losing it every day, it just gets lost in the fluctuation, it's completely futile to measure it several times a day,

Over measurement can have a deMotivation effect, I Know I've seen it, you need long term measurement, at the most weekly, same time, . That way, thoseOunces add up and you actually have something to measure, if your not showing something like 3or 4pounds lost over a month, then you may need to consider if your made up at home diet is appropriate


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 26, 2018)

jobo said:


> People went through the body composition thing eArlier in the thread, the oP, is not accepting of it as a concept, having picked an arbitrary weigh She want to achieve, in order to be " not fat"
> 
> OP, science time, fat goes on very very slowly and comes off very slowly, nothing on earth will speed it up Drastically, other than putting yourself in to ketosis, which is not a nice place to be,,,,, realistically, you looking at loOsing an ounce oZ or two a day,. that's a couple of thimble full
> 
> ...


I know we discussed body composition earlier because I discussed it earlier.  In fact, I might’ve been the first one to use the words body fat %.  I was stating an argument contrary to the one I quoted, which basically said a scale is useless.


----------



## watching (Jun 27, 2018)

I know the number on the scale isn't the most important thing but it is a significant goal. I want to weigh 125lbs but I also want to be less fatty and more muscular. My god damned scale battery broke so now that needs to bw replaced. Maybe this week or so of not being able to weigh myself will prove beneficial. Because I do drive myself crazy with obsessively weighing myself every single morning.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 27, 2018)

watching said:


> I know the number on the scale isn't the most important thing but it is a significant goal. I want to weigh 125lbs but I also want to be less fatty and more muscular. My god damned scale battery broke so now that needs to bw replaced. Maybe this week or so of not being able to weigh myself will prove beneficial. Because I do drive myself crazy with obsessively weighing myself every single morning.


Limit yourself to once a week.  I liked doing a Friday morning weigh-in.  But resist the temptation to do anything different the day before to give you an extra advantage.


----------

